# Alumacraft 1442 deck build



## tbone07603 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey I'm new to the site, just signed up a couple weeks ago to get ideas for my build but this is what i have done so far. I still need to paint the interior of the boat and build the back deck (just not exactly sure how i wanna do it yet with the outboard and storage for the gas tank and everything.

Painting the Bottom with truck undercoating



















The bare inside that I still need to paint










And now the deck building begins

































After a nice coat with some Thompsons clear waterproofer
Had to switch to thumbnails because for some reason it kept telling me my pictures were too big 

















And the carpeting begins 




























































New Prowler 50 trolling motor mounted






































I still need to do some finishing touches and im still trying to decide what fishfinder i want to buy but for the most part its basically done


----------



## reedjj (Feb 20, 2011)

Very, nice work. Are you going to leave the outside black or is that just to seal it up? Any plans for a back deck? What kind of motor are you going to run.

That front deck is really nice. I used 2x2's and brackets to build mine as well but yours is much more professional looking.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks good! =D>


----------



## tbone07603 (Feb 20, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Very, nice work. Are you going to leave the outside black or is that just to seal it up? Any plans for a back deck? What kind of motor are you going to run.
> 
> That front deck is really nice. I used 2x2's and brackets to build mine as well but yours is much more professional looking.



Thank you, Im leaving the outside the way it is with the black undercoating paint, just need to do something with the interior. I haven't decided if i want to carpet the exposed metal or if i want to paint it with the same black undercoating paint. I like it because it is rough and durable and im not very easy on my things 

Not exactly sure what im going to do with the back yet. I know i want to run a deck from the transom to the front of the back seat and i think im going to run a hinge at the back of the seat so that i can flip the deck up so i can take the gas tank in and out. 
Right now i have an older Nissan 9.9 but i would like to upgrade to a 15 sometime in the future


----------



## jig master (Mar 16, 2011)

what year is the hull?


----------



## tbone07603 (Mar 31, 2011)

Im not exactly sure of the hull year model. I bought it from a buddy of mine who upgraded to a bass boat and i didnt even know it was an alumacraft and neither did he. The guy he bought it from had painted over the decals on the sides and when i sanded the old paint down i found the decals that were still on it.


----------

